
Characterizing Self-Healing Software Systems (2007) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.cs.columbia.edu/~angelos/Papers/2007/mmm-acns-self.pdf
======
fisk
I've sometimes wondered what would happen if a very careful and serious look
were taken at what biological systems do for homeostasis. We might still be at
the point where we don't feel--don't recognize the value yet--that we can
spare the cycles, since in some sense you get parallelism for free in bio.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
You might be interested in this:
[https://www.cs.unm.edu/~forrest/publications/ieee-
sp-96-unix...](https://www.cs.unm.edu/~forrest/publications/ieee-
sp-96-unix.pdf)

It's a scheme for Unix process intrusion detection based on principles of a
biological immune system.

